# Tedder shopping



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I've had my eye out for a tedder since spring, and none to be had anywhere. They've been scarce this year with all the rain we've been having. I don't have a ton of cash to spend, and don't have very much in the way of acreage either, so I figured a two pod would do. That is, if I could find one.

Just this week I found a Sitrex for $2300, and a Massey for $3200. Both are new, and they look very similar. Anyone know where the Massey tedder is made, and is it just a rebranded European model?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

A Massey should be a Fella. Come to Pennsylvania. I'll sell you a good used Deutz 4-star. Cheap


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Where are Fella tedders made? Italy? I wonder if Fella and Sitrex are made by the same company, in which case I'd be paying an extra grand for the honor of having MF on it. However, I do have a good MF dealer a short distance away...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Youd be better off with a used 4 rotor than a new 2 rotor. 
I was in your position a few years ago and looking back on it, I wished never bought the 2 rotor.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

SwingOak said:


> Where are Fella tedders made? Italy? I wonder if Fella and Sitrex are made by the same company, in which case I'd be paying an extra grand for the honor of having MF on it. However, I do have a good MF dealer a short distance away...


Not the same.
If I were going to buy a new 2-star (which I wouldn't, I agree with JD) I'd buy the cheapest. The engineering differences of different manufacturers show up far more in the rigidity of larger folding tedders than they do in the entry-level baby tedder.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I think two pods great if you're low acres. Citrix is definitely the economy Brand that's what one of ours is in a 4 rotor. Kuhn is the best by a long shot we think


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree with all the good advice above. (Edit: except for the Kuhn statement above HA!) If you are spending that much for a 2 rotor I would pay the difference for a new 4 rotor or look for good used one. If you look at fuel costs plus wear and tear on you and your tractor you will be much happier with a 4 rotor. Better hay quality also, if it is a tossup between tedding again and not tedding, you will with a 4 rotor and won't with a 2 rotor. If you already had one (2 rotor) I certainly would use it, or even look for a cheap 2 rotor to buy. Not bashing a 2 rotor, there are a lot of them out there and they haved served of us well. But now we have higher fuel prices, heavier conditions, and lot less time. Plus it seems to me the humidity is worse now than in the past.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I picked up a cheap 2 rotor tedder this spring for $1700 brand new. It's a Haymag brand which looked exactly like a Bush Hog but $500 cheaper. It does pretty good but if I had any more than 20 acres I'd definitely pick up a good used 4 rotor if you can find one in your area. 
In my area there aren't a whole lot of tedders being used as most hay grown is for dairies and gets chopped mostly. 
I do like mine though. It does a good job in my orchard grass.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Been in the same boat, bought a 2 basket good and cheap from a neighbor, still had paint on the fingers. Tedded a lot of hay with it, but in hind site wish I had just ponied up for a 6 and would have been done with it. A two star takes a LONG time to re ted an entire field.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I kinda think a 4 pod would be overkill for my tiny hay field acreage (a whopping 6-1/2 acres), which is why I was thinking about a 2 pod. Of course, if I picked up more fields nearby, bigger would certainly be better.

And there are ZERO used tedders on the market in my area. New ones are just now showing up at the dealers here. Everyone was cleaned out of tedders this summer, and the few out there on Craigslist are ridiculously priced because of the surge in demand.

I have a call in to the Krone dealer too, we'll see where that lines up. I also found a new Kuhn GF222T for $3500.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

For 6.5 acres, you certainly don't need a 4-star. But for 6.5 acres, do you want to have over $3k invested in a 2-star?

How far would you have to go to find a used one? You can fit a two in an 8' pickup bed pretty easily. You can even haul a 4 in there if you pop the wings off and stack it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Now I don't know Wisconsin at all regarding baling hay, but for 6.5 acres do you really even need a tedder at all? You must have a rake if you are considering a tedder? Could you just rake your field a couple times to get it to dry? Of course if you are planning to do more then 6.5 in the future or just have money burning a hole in your pocket....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

SwingOak said:


> I kinda think a 4 pod would be overkill for my tiny hay field acreage (a whopping 6-1/2 acres), which is why I was thinking about a 2 pod. Of course, if I picked up more fields nearby, bigger would certainly be better.
> 
> And there are ZERO used tedders on the market in my area. New ones are just now showing up at the dealers here. Everyone was cleaned out of tedders this summer, and the few out there on Craigslist are ridiculously priced because of the surge in demand.
> 
> I have a call in to the Krone dealer too, we'll see where that lines up. I also found a new Kuhn GF222T for $3500.


Tedder are about as common there as here. I paid $1750 for my used rhino last year (same as sitrex). All advice said buy 4 star. I was not willing to spend the money and take out a loan on one then. I have no regrets on my purchase. I would love a new Vermeer TE170. But mine works. And the frustration saved was worth the purchase price in itself. Piece of mind has some value too. I say buy whichever one you feel comfortable with. Sitrex is simple and cheap. But it works. I am sure the Kuhn and Fella are better. All in what u want to pay.

Buy one of them before next year. You won't regret it. I think the cheap beat up used Tedder others speak of are a thousand miles away. How much do you value your spare time to save a few bucks? If you have more time then money by all means. But if spare time is in short supply you may be better off getting what u can local.

My $0.02.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Several companies at one time offered a combination tedder / rotary rake, many of the small acreage hay producers around here use them and do quite well. We have never owned a combo . As far as picking up a used 4 star be careful . Seen so many of those including some from our farm paint looks good not bent up all rotors arm etc. strait but where the outer units fold the drives,, the pivot points,, the shafts,, the couplers you name it all worn way beyond point of repair


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

For a topic so commonly discussed, never such a small acreage was the goal.

My $0.02:

It's about timing, and persistence, come fall and winter, you will be able to find a 2 or even better a 4 basket used Tedder well within your price range with life left to withstand your acreage.

Oh and when your in the field you will not regret having a 4 basket


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I've been making do with my 256 rake, and it's better than nothing. All my hay equipment is old. The newest thing I have is the Haybine, and that was made before 1972. I have no problem with used equipment. The problem is the rake doesn't really do that great a job opening up and fluffing the hay and it doesn't save me much, if any, drying time. Considering what our weather has been like, a tedder might mean the difference between getting a second cutting off the field, or not.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

We only bought our little farm last year and we're just getting things going. I don't see a problem with starting small, and it's something I can manage completely by myself. And making hay makes me happy.

Otherwise I'd put a fence around the whole thing, let the horses mow it, and buy my hay. We could have gotten a really nice place in town and boarded our horses too. But that's not what we wanted. We wanted a farm, and getting a farm completely set up for horses with nice new barns and an indoor riding arena won out over getting an older farm with a lot more land.

I wanted more land, so you can see who won that particular debate. But then again, I've discovered that an indoor riding arena can double as a really awesome machine shed and temporary hay mow...


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> ...I think the cheap beat up used Tedder others speak of are a thousand miles away. How much do you value your spare time to save a few bucks? If you have more time then money by all means. But if spare time is in short supply you may be better off getting what u can local.
> My $0.02.


There are plenty of used tedders available if I want to drive at least 500 miles one way to get one. But the only trailer I have here at the moment is a 2 horse straight load. 500 miles is a LONG way to tow something on back roads at 25 mph!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

SwingOak said:


> There are plenty of used tedders available if I want to drive at least 500 miles one way to get one. But the only trailer I have here at the moment is a 2 horse straight load. 500 miles is a LONG way to tow something on back roads at 25 mph!


1000 miles at 50 mph is 20 hours...Nothing to some. Tons of time to others.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I was going to through a wrench into this thread and say get a rotary rack to replace your roll a bar. It will fluff up you wind rows better and could easily flip wet ones. Ive done it myself instead of tedding  a row back out. 
Or. As mentioned above a combo rack Tedder, Kuhn makes one called the hay Bob. I've seen one work, Not the best at doing one particular task, however gets the job done and the wind rows are fluffy and not roped.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> 1000 miles at 50 mph is 20 hours...Nothing to some. Tons of time to others.


I towed my sprayer 50 miles back to my farm and couldn't get it much over 33-34 mph because it would start to fishtail if I went any faster. I could be wrong but I believe the speed limit for SMV in Wisconsin is 25mph.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

DSLinc1017 said:


> I was going to through a wrench into this thread and say get a rotary rack to replace your roll a bar. It will fluff up you wind rows better and could easily flip wet ones. Ive done it myself instead of tedding a row back out.
> Or. As mentioned above a combo rack Tedder, Kuhn makes one called the hay Bob. I've seen one work, Not the best at doing one particular task, however gets the job done and the wind rows are fluffy and not roped.


I have thought about a rotary rake. Still thinking about as I'm looking out he window at my field and watching the grass grow and the weeds die. Still thinking...

Hmmm...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

SwingOak said:


> I towed my sprayer 50 miles back to my farm and couldn't get it much over 33-34 mph because it would start to fishtail if I went any faster. I could be wrong but I believe the speed limit for SMV in Wisconsin is 25mph.


Thus my suggestion to haul a tedder in a pickup bed.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I have a utility trailer but it's 1000 miles east of here. I have a short box crew cab with a cap. Gotta replace the bed rail seals anyway so that would be a good excuse to pull the cap off.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Got a number on a new Krone 4 rotor today. Let's just say I won't be getting a Krone any time soon. Yeah, I get that they are built really well and all that, but it's just too much money. If I had 100's of acres it might be a different story, but I don't, so it isn't.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I bought my used Pequea 4 rotor 2 years ago for $4k. 
It gave me a few problems, but some were "operator induced" 

Are you planning on increasing the size of your operation?


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I bought my 2 rotor still in the shipping crate. It easily fit in the back of my pick up. I know the dealer I bought mine from said if I wasn't going to buy it, there was a guy in Indiana that wanted it and the dealer was going to ship it to him, so shipping may be an option as well. 
The box was only about 2'x3'x6' long and was easy enough for 2 or 3 guys to handle. 
Assembly took about 2-3 hours.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

SwingOak said:


> Got a number on a new Krone 4 rotor today. Let's just say I won't be getting a Krone any time soon. Yeah, I get that they are built really well and all that, but it's just too much money. If I had 100's of acres it might be a different story, but I don't, so it isn't.


Good thought the key to the hay business is taking some risk but being realistic .When our focus was more on row crops and wet dairy hay we only did about 15 to 20 acres dry hay per cutting . Got buy with a 2 star for years and as soon as we stepped up dry hay acres got a 4 star machine . Still have the 2 star also . Last year I saw where a guy who made 150 acres of low quality grass hay per cutting had a huge 8 rotor tedder and a very complex twin rotor rotary rake . I was at a bankruptcy auction .


----------



## zephyrtear (Apr 3, 2013)

DSLinc1017 said:


> I was going to through a wrench into this thread and say get a rotary rack to replace your roll a bar. It will fluff up you wind rows better and could easily flip wet ones. Ive done it myself instead of tedding a row back out.
> Or. As mentioned above a combo rack Tedder, Kuhn makes one called the hay Bob. I've seen one work, Not the best at doing one particular task, however gets the job done and the wind rows are fluffy and not roped.


In my opinion for a small operation like yours the 2 in 1 machines would be the best option. You could even sell your current rake to help pay for one. You would have one machine for two operations... less maitenance, less downtime hitching them to the tractor. Even if you plan on expanding a 2 star will not hold you back. We tedded 100 acres with a Haybob for over 5 years. I wouldnt recomended it but we managed it. Today we ted with a 6 star Vermeer.

Before buying the big tedder we did try out the TR90 which is their 2 in 1. The quality of tedding with the vermeer was far superior than the Haybob. It actually flips the material so that the dry part on top turns over and you get the wet part on top. The haybob just threw everything back mixing it together. Both of them make a very fluffy windrow when raking.


----------



## Mqfarms (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been looking at the 4 basket claas. Anyone use one?


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Mqfarms said:


> I've been looking at the 4 basket claas. Anyone use one?


two of those have popped up on the local craigslist in the last week. Both $6K.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd go something like the hay bob or new holland 254/255. even if they don't have the best rep, 6 acres would be a breeze for one.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

cmd said:


> I'd go something like the hay bob or new holland 254/255. even if they don't have the best rep, 6 acres would be a breeze for one.


Yah, the two in one machines won't ted as well as a dedicated tedder or rake as well as a dedicated rotary rake but is still much better than nothing


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Yah, the two in one machines won't ted as well as a dedicated tedder or rake as well as a dedicated rotary rake but is still much better than nothing


exactly, 6 acres who cares, even the cheapest equip is hard to justify for that amount. No need to get carried away.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Get ya some hot wire an goats, buy em in the spring an sell em in the fall, watch the rest of us fight our hay equipment!


----------



## Mqfarms (Aug 10, 2014)

SwingOak said:


> two of those have popped up on the local craigslist in the last week. Both $6K.


Im thinking about a new one. Not that much different in price to have a warranty. The kuhns are popular by me but i like the look of the claas, just no one around me has one so its hard to buy something you havent seen work lol.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Local Massey dealer has a Massey 2 rotor on sale for 3795.00

Several years ago I bought a fanex (good machine) 10' four rotor for 900 on eBay.....used it for four years and sold it for 1k


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

SwingOak said:


> Got a number on a new Krone 4 rotor today. Let's just say I won't be getting a Krone any time soon. Yeah, I get that they are built really well and all that, but it's just too much money. If I had 100's of acres it might be a different story, but I don't, so it isn't.


What were you quoted?


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

krone.1 said:


> What were you quoted?


$8800. Whether it's a decent price or not, it's just not possible for me to justify something that expensive with my current acreage and production volume.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

SwingOak said:


> $8800. Whether it's a decent price or not, it's just not possible for me to justify something that expensive with my current acreage and production volume.


 That is $1,200 more than I paid for my new Krone 4 rotor. I would say you would be better off buying a used 4 rotor than a new 2 rotor.....you will get more bang for your buck.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the pricing information. I think you should be able to find a very serviceable used 2 rotor for less than $1,000, but you are probably going to have to come down to the southeast to find one.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

krone.1 said:


> Thanks for the pricing information. I think you should be able to find a very serviceable used 2 rotor for less than $1,000, but you are probably going to have to come down to the southeast to find one.


Or northeast. Or mid Atlantic. Or lower Midwest.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

krone.1 said:


> Thanks for the pricing information. I think you should be able to find a very serviceable used 2 rotor for less than $1,000, but you are probably going to have to come down to the southeast to find one.


He's right, more tedders than you can shake a stick at down in this neck, 1k will buy a decent used tedder, maybe 4 basket! Hard to make hay without one here, typical for us to hit high 90's and 60-80% humidity....thick and hot


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I may just have to take a field trip!


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Buy the sitrex. These guys are right, the 4 basket does get you more bang for your buck, but you don't NEED that for what you're covering. I bought a new 2 basket sitrex a few months back, best thing I've bought next to my new Kuhn rake. I'm covering 50 acres with my 2 basket. Would I like to cover my ground in half the time? Sure I would, but the bottom line is, In our neck of the woods, you don't need one all the time, every cutting. Also, It really doesn't take that much time to cover your ground. Even if you picked up more ground, it's still only going to take you 3-4 hours to cover 30 acre or so....45 min or less to cover your 6.5 acres. Is cutting 20 min off your day really worth a couple grand? I don't think so. Also on the used. I've found with buying used, there's a reason they're selling it. There's only 1 reason guys get new tedders and rakes. Theirs are worn out. You're just not going to find a good used one.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Also, with driving that far to get a used one, you're going to spend 4-500 in fuel. So if you get one for a grand, add 400 in fuel now you're at 1400. Another 900 bucks and you'd have a brand new one, and not spend 2 days driving to get it. Just my opinion.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Rj- you are partially correct. I hope to sell my 2 basket well before it is worn out. Upgrading is a valid reason as well. The question is: how confident are you in telling the difference between the one I sell and the one the next guy is selling that is worn out? I am sure there are plenty of people out there with enough experience to do it. But if you aren't one....

That is exactly why I bought a new baler this year. I didn't want to buy someone elses problem and know that I do not yet have enough experience to see any hidden gremlins.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Rj- you are partially correct. I hope to sell my 2 basket well before it is worn out. Upgrading is a valid reason as well. The question is: how confident are you in telling the difference between the one I sell and the one the next guy is selling that is worn out? I am sure there are plenty of people out there with enough experience to do it. But if you aren't one....
> That is exactly why I bought a new baler this year. I didn't want to buy someone elses problem and know that I do not yet have enough experience to see any hidden gremlins.


That's whati did the second time around. First times bought a used NH 648. Nothing but problems. Went to a new 7060 baler. I think the rest you can buy used as long as you can fix things. I can't fix baler electronics.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> That's whati did the second time around. First times bought a used NH 648. Nothing but problems. Went to a new 7060 baler. I think the rest you can buy used as long as you can fix things. I can't fix baler electronics.


Baler electronics? Nothing electronic on my baler unless I set my iPhone on it.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

I suppose there is a handful of guys out there that want to upgrade, but not that many. When I was looking for a used Tedder, all I could find was other guys junk. Same thing with rakes. I made the mistake of buying a used v rake that looked ok at the dealer, until I got it out in the field, and it damn near fell a part. It's just much much safer to buy new. These things are cheap enough that most guys can afford to buy new, if you don't get crazy and buy the top of the line.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SwingOak said:


> Baler electronics? Nothing electronic on my baler unless I set my iPhone on it.


I guess I was referring to farmers who bale with a bale monitor??


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjbaustian said:


> I suppose there is a handful of guys out there that want to upgrade, but not that many. When I was looking for a used Tedder, all I could find was other guys junk. Same thing with rakes. I made the mistake of buying a used v rake that looked ok at the dealer, until I got it out in the field, and it damn near fell a part. It's just much much safer to buy new. These things are cheap enough that most guys can afford to buy new, if you don't get crazy and buy the top of the line.


But if you don't buy top of the line or near top of the line, it will be junk in short time. 
Thing I don't like about most 2 and many cheaper 4 rotor tedders is they have those lightweight arms on the stars. They also have little tiny tires on them that send heavy shock through the Tedder when you hit a hole. Yeah maybe they could build a lighter driveshaft for smaller tractors, but guys make bales on 20 acres, and some make bales on 200 acres, but the hay farming process works the same. A 20 acre field can have rougher terrain than a 40 acre field and the number of passes with a 2 rotor is greater, therefore greater pounding.
2 rotor tedders are generally built too light for longevity of any kind. Won't even go into ground compaction.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

True, but at some point you have to be economically responsible. If you buy everything top of the line, you're going to have more invested than you can pay for. Plus, here in the Midwest, you simply don't NEED a Tedder often. When you need it, ya need it. Just not every cutting like some of you guys.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjbaustian said:


> True, but at some point you have to be economically responsible. If you buy everything top of the line, you're going to have more invested than you can pay for. Plus, here in the Midwest, you simply don't NEED a Tedder often. When you need it, ya need it. Just not every cutting like some of you guys.


Ya true. You don't make dry hay here in the mid atlantic without a Tedder, unless its a drought. I guess it's easier weather in the Midwest. 
My take is if you can't afford top o the line, by used top o the line. 
Still better than new Chinese or cheap junk.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

In tedders there really is a wide range of quality. I agree though, most are built way too light.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Are Bush Hog tedders the same as Sitrex? They look the same to me, and found a new Bush Hog 2 rotor for $2100.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a HayMag that looks exactly the same as a bush hog 2 rotor. I don't have any complaints, price was right and considering I only cover 20 acres it should last a long time even if it is built a bit light.

Here is a pic of it the day I bought it.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I think I found the answer to my own question - Bush Hog, Rhino, and Haymag (if I'm not mistaken) are all made by Sitrex.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

My neighbor bought a brand new Massey tedder a couple years ago, same one as the Sitrex, Brush Hog etc.


----------



## powerstroke444e (Jul 31, 2014)

zephyrtear said:


> In my opinion for a small operation like yours the 2 in 1 machines would be the best option. You could even sell your current rake to help pay for one. You would have one machine for two operations... less maitenance, less downtime hitching them to the tractor. Even if you plan on expanding a 2 star will not hold you back. We tedded 100 acres with a Haybob for over 5 years. I wouldnt recomended it but we managed it. Today we ted with a 6 star Vermeer.
> 
> Before buying the big tedder we did try out the TR90 which is their 2 in 1. The quality of tedding with the vermeer was far superior than the Haybob. It actually flips the material so that the dry part on top turns over and you get the wet part on top. The haybob just threw everything back mixing it together. Both of them make a very fluffy windrow when raking.


New to the form on here but looking at upgrading some equipment my self and does anyone have a TR90 pros or cons??? I have small amount of square hay bales every year a little straw and would to have a tedder and a roto rake think that vermeer would fit the bill. I will rarely have more than 10 acres down at a time.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

The TR90 does look interesting. Problem is my nearest dealer (according to the Vermeer website) says they don't carry Vermeer.That means I've got about a 2-3 hour drive to the next closest one.

Getting a quote on a Kuhn tomorrow.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

So I did get a quote on a Kuhn last August, and it was $3495. So I decided to wait to see if I could find a used one over the winter. Well, there was nothing. None of the dealers had anything come in, and nothing on Craigslist. I checked every week. There was one 2 rotor Kuhn that appeared for $2350, I called on it the day the ad wasa posted antd it had already sold.

So I'm getting a sparkly shiny new 2 rotor H&S in another week or so. So far I haven't picked up any other fields, but I'm still looking.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I've been looking for a decent used Tedder in my neck of the woods over the winter too. Very frustrating experience. Lots of overpriced worn out junk. Unless something comes available soon, I'll probably wind up buying new.

Good luck with your new tedder.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

leeave96 said:


> I've been looking for a decent used Tedder in my neck of the woods over the winter too. Very frustrating experience. Lots of overpriced worn out junk. Unless something comes available soon, I'll probably wind up buying new.
> 
> Good luck with your new tedder.


You will probably be farther ahead.....probably the one of the few places one can feel safe about buying a tedder or disc mower is at a estate sale. Most people do not let a tedder go until it is wore out.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Yes, I agree. I've been looking for a Tedder since last season, and the few I found were way overpriced and in bad shape. Fortunately the same is not true for rotary rakes, you can get a decent one that's a few years old for about half the cost of a new one.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

leeave96 said:


> I've been looking for a decent used Tedder in my neck of the woods over the winter too. Very frustrating experience. Lots of overpriced worn out junk. Unless something comes available soon, I'll probably wind up buying new.
> 
> Good luck with your new tedder.


I spoke to soon. Found an OK New Holland 156 - two basket tedder today and bought it. We'll see how it goes.


----------

